
Ask HN: Mapfrappe Alternative? - bjourne
mapfrappe.com was a very cool site that allowed you to compare regions on Google maps. Unfortunately, the site has been discontinued so I*m looking for an alternative. There is a similar site called thetruesize.com but it only allows you to compare countries and US states, not custom regions.
======
MAPfrappe
From the author: Write to 'sayto@mapfrappe.com' if you value the service and
would like access.

